# 7-year old system with refrigerant leak - Tech says replace it



## jeffeverde (4 mo ago)

7 year old Amana system that's been maintained by the original installer, except we missed a year during covid.

-At April maintenance this year, the tech noted that refrigerant was low and filled it. 
-In June, cooling performance was down, and tech found that refrigerant was low again, and refilled.
-End of August, and tech now says "You should replace the entire system. It's 7 years old and that's as long as they last. And you skipped last years maintenance, so no warranty. That'll be $10,000" (for a 2T 40k system, with the compressor on 2nd story flat roof).

This is my first house, and I don't have any experience with AC maintenance. But this doesn't sound right. The Amana warranty is 10-years, and the original installer has been doing the annual maintenance.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Well I feel your pain. Any system should last longer than that. Here are your options. First, you may choose to try and find the leak. If it is in the lineset, easy fix, system should go for years. If it is in either the condenser or evap it might be covered by warranty, some are 10 years. In which case they should replace it. If no warranty, then your tech will advise on feasibility of fixing a leak in one of the coils. This is not cheap work but less than replacement. 
Full replacement is always an option to be compared to the repair cost and only you can make the call.
Good luck.


----------

